# Looking for certification



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

the siemens website has some good tutorials. My school used siemens manuals for teaching us the VFD section. 

http://www3.sea.siemens.com/step/default.html


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Most VFD/PLC manufacturers train customers on their equipment. If you work in a factory or plant that has this equipment, it would be easy to get some free training. 

I personally have never seen any state or local certifications for this part of our industry. Not like getting a JW or masters card. Only little certificates from the training the manufacturers provide. Most anyone who is proficient with these controls usually learned about them through their jobs, and the training provided in those jobs. Where in GA. are you? And what type of electrical work do you do? What brand of PLC/VFD do you work with?

PS. Check these web sites for training schedules.
www.baldor.com
www.wegelectric.com
www.abbcontrols.com
www.tecowestinghouse.com


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Checking out*

Thanks! Have been to website. Need to spend some time there.




BCSparkyGirl said:


> the siemens website has some good tutorials. My school used siemens manuals for teaching us the VFD section.
> 
> http://www3.sea.siemens.com/step/default.html


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Allen Bradley has some training that I am going to take advantage of asap.

Mostly doing installs. Consequently not alot of programming etc.

In Atlanta

Thanks!




John Valdes said:


> Most VFD/PLC manufacturers train customers on their equipment. If you work in a factory or plant that has this equipment, it would be easy to get some free training.
> 
> I personally have never seen any state or local certifications for this part of our industry. Not like getting a JW or masters card. Only little certificates from the training the manufacturers provide. Most anyone who is proficient with these controls usually learned about them through their jobs, and the training provided in those jobs. Where in GA. are you? And what type of electrical work do you do? What brand of PLC/VFD do you work with?
> 
> ...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

petek57 said:


> Allen Bradley has some training that I am going to take advantage of asap.
> 
> Mostly doing installs. Consequently not alot of programming etc.
> 
> ...


On I-85 just South of Atlanta there is Weg Electric North American headquarters. You can see it from the highway. They do drive training there all the time. 3 days. Arrive Sunday evening, leave after lunch Weds. You would have to demonstrate an interest in their product. After all, training is a sales tactic. Especially free training. Whats you're company doing for you in this regard?
www.wegelectric.com


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> On I-85 just South of Atlanta there is Weg Electric North American headquarters. You can see it from the highway. They do drive training there all the time. 3 days. Arrive Sunday evening, leave after lunch Weds. You would have to demonstrate an interest in their product. After all, training is a sales tactic. Especially free training. Whats you're company doing for you in this regard?
> www.wegelectric.com


I think you mean north of Atlanta, in Swanee.


----------

